

The New Yorker, or how *not* to set up a paywall - youngj
http://floodmagazine.com/2010/10/19/the-new-yorker-or-how-not-to-set-up-a-paywall-part-1/

======
fondue
Line 762;

lbl_txt+=' We apologize for any confusion and are working to streamline the
process. <a
href="[http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/registration?intcid=digita...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/registration?intcid=digital_edition)
style=color:#000000; target="_blank">Learn more here.</a>)</p>';

I don't get it.

